# boulders deer hunt



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

i have a muzzy tag for boulders. i have hunted north eastern for years and have never hunted the boulders before, any advice from anyone that has hunted this unit before on the muzzy hunt would be appreciated. Thanks, Jay


----------



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

Just ride the main highway like everyone else. Plenty of little bucks there


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Will be a hard hunt if you get off the road........just drive the highway and you will kill a legal buck.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

NW side


----------

